# Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein



## Lightray (10. Juli 2012)

Ich muss für einen möglichen Vereinsbeitritt ein Motivationsschreiben anfertigen.

Ich soll dort ein paar Infos über mich und meine Motivation zum Angeln und dem Vereinsbeitritt in einem "kurzen Schreiben" geben.
Hat jemand von euch schon mal eines angefertigt oder ist sogar im Vorstand eines Vereins und weiß, was da erwartet wird?


Ich habe kurz angerissen wie ich zum Angeln gekommen bin (weiß aber nicht, ob das interessiert).


Für das Angeln an sich habe ich angeführt:
- Erholung / Entspannung vom Alltag.
- Herausforderung (Bestimmtem Zielfisch fangen / viele Techniken).
- Spannend (Man weiß nie, was wirklich beißt ).
- ( (Noch) nicht habe ich angeführt, dass ich auch gerne Fisch esse. Es soll nicht so klingen, als würde ich alles abschlagen was mir in die Finger kommt |uhoh: - weiß nicht, wie man das passend einbringen soll).

Für einen Vereinsbeitritt spricht meiner Meinung nach:
- Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten.
- Man leistet seinen Arbeitsdienst und sorgt dafür, dass die Gewässer und Tierwelt erhalten bleiben.
- Die Gewässer des Vereins gefallen mir.

Damit komme ich komplett auf eine DIN A4 Seite. Passt das erfahrungsgemäß? Irgendwas wichtiges vergessen?

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Lightray schrieb:


> Ich *muss *für einen möglichen Vereinsbeitritt ein Motivationsschreiben anfertigen.




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Das sind ja Sitten wie im alten Rom.
Ham die nicht alle Latten am Zaun???????????|kopfkrat

Sowat kenne ich nicht.


----------



## antonio (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

da würd ich gar nicht erst eintreten wollen.

antonio


----------



## Lightray (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Naja, ich weiß nicht, wie ernst das genommen wird, aber so ein Schreiben wollen sie zumindest haben.

Laut Verein wollen sie sich über eventuelle Neumitglieder ein Bild machen, was ich auch verstehen kann.
Der Verein ist eigentlich eh schon voll, deshalb "brauchen" sie auch nicht unbedingt neue Mitglieder.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

sowas kenn ich auch nicht ,und ich wohne in baden-würtenberg


----------



## Carp-MV (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

_Was ist denn das für ein Angelverein???^^

Ganz ehrlich, dort wo man sowas von mir verlangen würde könnten die bis zum *Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag *warten __das ich Mitglied werde. Die Spinnen die vom Angelverein ehrlich! Sachen gibs, die gibt es nicht....XD

_


----------



## ryboorrro (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

ööhhhhmmmm|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.....
....haben wir den 1.April ?


Was sind denn das für Knallies???


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Der Briefinhalt sollte sich beschränken auf einen Satz, der da lautet:
*"Ich habe das dringende Bedürfnis ihrer hochgeschätzten Gemeinschaft beizutreten, da ganz offensichtlich grundlegender Änderungsbedarf besteht und ich ihnen da als zukünftiger Vorsitzender gern behilflich sein werde!":m*

#6|wavey:


----------



## Carp-MV (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Alleine das der Threadsteller selber sagt die wollen eigentlich keine Mitglieder mehr. Ab diesen Zeitpunkt wäre dieser Angelverein für mich erledigt denn das ist für mich die Aussage wie "Wir wollen dich nicht hier". 
Wenn dann noch jemand sagen würde naja mach mal ein Motivationsschreiben für unseren Verein damit wir was zum lachen haben wenn wir das lesen,* spätestens dann würde ich selber lachen und mich Umdrehen und gehen....*


----------



## Lightray (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Alleine das der Threadsteller selber sagt die wollen eigentlich keine Mitglieder mehr. Ab diesen Zeitpunkt wäre dieser Angelverein für mich erledigt denn das ist für mich die Aussage wie "Wir wollen dich nicht hier". [...]



Hab mich da evtl. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt - vom Verein hat natürlich niemand gesagt, dass sie an neuen Mitgliedern kein Interesse haben. Ich weiß nur, dass sie nahe an der maximalen Mitgliederzahl sind, die sie wollen / verkraften können.

Von dem her finde ich es garnicht so skandalös, dass sie sich die wenigen Mitglieder die sie aufnehmen (können), aussuchen wollen.

Ansonsten scheint das wohl nicht gängige Praxis zu sein? |supergri
Abgeschreckt hat mich das jetzt nicht wirklich. Ist halt kein Verein mit mehreren hundert Mitgliedern.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Lorenz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Was habt ihr denn für ein Problem?



Würde ich ein Gewässer besitzen oder gepachtet haben, dann tät ich mir auch überlegen wie man bestimmte Leute fernhält die man nicht haben will. Denen die da sind kann man dann dafür ruhig größere Freiheiten (und sei es nur inoffiziell) einräumen ohne das man Angst haben muss, dass da jemand Mist baut, über die Stränge schlägt oder die gegebenen Freiheiten ausnutzt...


----------



## Carp-MV (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



> Ansonsten scheint das wohl nicht gängige Praxis zu sein? |supergri
> Abgeschreckt hat mich das jetzt nicht wirklich. Ist halt kein Verein mit mehreren hundert Mitgliedern.
> 
> Gruß,
> Lightray


Der Vereinsvorstand sollte mal lieber öfter wieder die Rute schwingen und den Schnaps wegstellen...naja musst du Wissen was du machst. Vielleicht gefällt es dir ja dort sehr gut ist alles möglich. Ich finde es wirklich Witzig aber das dir hier wegen fehlender Erfahrung wohl niemand helfen kann bei deinen Motivationsschreiben wird dir sicher klar sein. Leider hat sich dieses Verfahren noch nicht ganz durchgesetzt bei den Vereinen wie es aussieht. Aber was ja nicht ist kann ja noch werden^^ XD




> Was habt ihr denn für ein Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit einen Schreiben aus plumpen Worten willst du sie dir fernhalten? So ein Gespräch kann man auch persönlich führen und auch das ist keine Garantie. Menschen können sich gut verstellen und der netteste Herr kann das größte A********* sein.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

HI,

also gängige Praxis?? Frag doch mal nach, ob sie evtl. auch noch Schuhgrösse, Blutgruppe, Familienstand und ob auch evtl. auch noch ein Schufa-Auskunft anfällt?? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ganz ehrlich, so ein schönes Gewässer könnten die garnicht haben, damit ich mir sowas antun würde ....sorry.

Mein Rat, schau dich nach einem anderen Verein um und lass dich da nicht "zum Besten" halten ...... (muss mich so ausdrücken, sonst löschen es die Mods gleich )


----------



## Lorenz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Mit einen Schreiben aus plumpen Worten willst du sie dir fernhalten? So ein Gespräch kann man auch persönlich führen und auch das ist keine Garantie. Menschen können sich gut verstellen.


Wie man aber sieht, wird allein schon durch die Erwähnung eines "Motivationsschreiben" ordentlich gesiebt :m
Spätestens wenn das neue Mitglied auf der Vollversammlung oder wo auch immer, die restlichen Formalitäten klären will, kann man sich ja nochmal unterhalten.

Ausserdem:
Zu mir sagte mal einer vom Vorstand:
"Aus einem Verein ist man schneller wieder draussen, wie man rein gekommen ist"...der Anlass war der dortige pingelige Kontrolleur (auch die könnte man sich dann fernhalten).


----------



## antonio (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wie man aber sieht, wird allein schon durch die Erwähnung eines "Motivationsschreiben" ordentlich gesiebt :m
> 
> gesiebt? eher wohl jeden normal denkenden abgeschreckt.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Lightray schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß nicht, wie ernst das genommen wird, aber so ein Schreiben wollen sie zumindest haben.
> 
> Laut Verein wollen sie sich über eventuelle Neumitglieder ein Bild machen, was ich auch verstehen kann.
> Der Verein ist eigentlich eh schon voll, deshalb "brauchen" sie auch nicht unbedingt neue Mitglieder.
> ...



Was damit bezweckt werden soll ist mir absolut klar, ich kenne da auch einige Vereine, die sich ihre Mitglieder genau auszusuchen pflegen.(Was man sich in Gebieten mit Gewässermangel auch gut leisten kann und nur der Vereinsbeitritt das Angeln möglich macht)
Den Vereinen geht es darum jene Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen, die viele Vereine beschäftigen und teilweise in ihrem Fortbestehen bedrohen.
In der Hauptsache Leute für Eherenämter zu gewinnen, wie Vereinsvorstand, Kassierer und andere undankbare Jobs, für die sich kaum jemand findet und um das generelle Engagement für den Verein geht es.
Angeln, feiern usw. wollen alle, nur Verantwortung wollen die wenigsten übernehmen, arbeiten für den Verein auch nur unter Zwang und nicht mehr wie unbedingt verlangt wird.

Sprich es interessiert weniger, ob du gerne angelst, sondern viel mehr darum, wie oft du angeln gehst, wieviel Fische du demnach wohlmöglich entnimmst(Kosten für den Verein) und was du für den Verein zu leisten bereit bist.(Ämter, Arbeitsstunden...)


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Würde ich ein Gewässer besitzen oder gepachtet haben, dann tät ich mir auch überlegen wie man bestimmte Leute fernhält die man nicht haben will. Denen die da sind kann man dann dafür ruhig größere Freiheiten (und sei es nur inoffiziell) einräumen ohne das man Angst haben muss, dass da jemand Mist baut, über die Stränge schlägt oder die gegebenen Freiheiten ausnutzt...





So ne Art Diskriminierung aufgrund einer anderen Motivation oder Einstellung zum Angeln also.|kopfkrat

Nun, dann hoffe ich dass du nie Besitzer oder Pächter von Allgemeingut wirst!


----------



## Carp-MV (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



> Sprich es interessiert weniger, ob du  gerne angelst, sondern viel mehr darum, wie oft du angeln gehst, wieviel  Fische du demnach wohlmöglich entnimmst(Kosten für den Verein) und was  du für den Verein zu leisten bereit bist.(Ämter, Arbeitsstunden...)                                                                                                __________________


Genauso hab ich mir das gedacht.....
Hauptsache in der Vereins eigenen Kneipe ordentlich Bechern jedes WE und die Rute im Keller lassen und vielleicht 2-3 mal im Jahr wenn überhaupt rausholen. Mit einen lächeln noch die ganze Vereinsarbeit erledigen und schön blechen, ja solche Mitglieder hat ein Verein doch gerne. 

Ich hab keine lust auf sowas. Bin gerne meist alleine und trinke nicht. Das heißt für mich ist ein Verein nur Mittel zum Zweck gewesen um die Jahreskarte günstiger zu bekommen. Aber ich habe ausgerechnet mittlerweile das ich trotz meines sehr billigen Vereines mit nur 40€ Jahresbeitrag genauso teuer bin mit Zahlung der Arbeitsstunden plus die Jahrskarte als wenn ich sie gleich so kaufen gehe und den vollen Gastpreis bezahle. Daher lohnt sich ein Verein für mich nicht mehr. Die 10€ die ich nun mehr zahle für die Jahresangelkarte ist mir meine Freiheit absolut Wert.


----------



## msp (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

hi!

manchmal sind angler schon komische leute! ich kannte bis ende letzten jahres keine, aber durch das forum hier lernt man doch einige kennen.

ich würde in diesen verein nicht eintreten. 
es sollte dem verein reichen, wenn ich meinen obulus überweise und meine arbeitsstunden ableiste. aber warum soll ich noch einen schulaufsatz über mich schreiben?
wenn die was von mir wissen wollen, dann sollen sie mich fragen. 
aber im kindergarten sind wir doch nicht, nur weil wir an einem bestimmten teich angeln wollen.

gruß

markus


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Wenn du -aus welchem Grund auch immer- in diesen Verein rein willst, solltest du dir zunächst mal bewusst machen, dass die Leute, die über deinen Beitritt entscheiden, nicht mehr in einem Angelverein sind, sondern in einem "Verein".
Wahrscheinlich hat der Vorstand das Vereinsgebäude eigenhändig mit errichtet oder den Fischbestand im Vereinsgewässer zu dem gemacht, was er jetzt ist.
Da regiert ganz klar extremes Besitzdenken.
Wie kann man diese Barriere jetzt überwinden?
Ich würde von mehreren Seiten angreifen.:

1. Unterwürfigkeit zeigen. Du mußt klar machen, dass dieses Motivationsschreiben für dich ein absolut nachvollziehbares und wünschenswertes Instrument ist, um Andersdenkende fernzuhalten, Andersdenkende sind natürlich die, die anders als der Vorstand denken.
Damit wären wir schon bei 
2. Du musst herausbekommen, was im Verein wichtig ist. Sind es die gemeinsamen Hegefischen? Das Sommerfest? Die Gewässerpflege? Was auch immer...es ist deine Hauptmotivation in den Verein einzutreten.
3. Was kannst du besonders gut? Sieh dir das Vereinshaus und das Gelände genau an. Wo hapert es? Ist der Rasen ungemäht? Prima, wo du doch ein leidenschaftlicher Rasenfan bist.
Sind die Fenster marode? Was für ein Zufall, dass du gerade erst von einem Kumpel, der bei Fa. XYZ arbeitet Hilfe angeboten bekommen hast, wenn du mal neue Fenster brauchst. Keine Angst, niemand wird deine Aussage überprüfen, wenn du oft genug die Worte Superpreis....aber es darf nicht rauskommen, das mein Kumpel mir das vermittelt hat...und normalerweise kosten die das Doppelte... verwendest.

Was mir abschließend noch bei deiner Aufstellung gefehlt hat und was immer wieder gern gehört wird, ist das allseits beliebte Wort "Kammeradschaft". Unbedingt verwenden. Wirkt Wunder.


----------



## Lorenz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ne Art Diskriminierung aufgrund einer anderen Motivation oder Einstellung zum Angeln also.|kopfkrat
> Nun, dann hoffe ich dass du nie Besitzer oder Pächter von Allgemeingut wirst!



Denk dir mal ein kleineres Gewässer wo dir eben keiner auf die Eier geht wegen irgendwas. Wieso sollte man z.B. nicht ganzjährig auf Raubfisch angeln dürfen, wenn der Bestand passt und entsprechend gepflegt wird? Mal abgesehen von Laichzandern von den Nestern fangen...
Grillen,Nachtangeln,Rutenzahl,Zelt,Anfüttern,Boot,Entnahmeregelungen,Schonmaß (an manchen Gewässern muss man nen verangelten Hecht von knapp 60cm der eh krepiert zurücksetzen oder zerstückeln und zurückwerfen...es gibt genug Einschränkungen auf die man verzichten könnte, wenn alle nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen handeln würden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Dagegen hab ich auch nix und gehe davon aus, dass das jeder kann und nicht nur einige Auserwählte.:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Genauso hab ich mir das gedacht.....
> Hauptsache in der Vereins eigenen Kneipe ordentlich Bechern jedes WE und die Rute im Keller lassen und vielleicht 2-3 mal im Jahr wenn überhaupt rausholen. Mit einen lächeln noch die ganze Vereinsarbeit erledigen und schön blechen, ja solche Mitglieder hat ein Verein doch gerne.
> 
> Ich hab keine lust auf sowas. Bin gerne meist alleine und trinke nicht. Das heißt für mich ist ein Verein nur Mittel zum Zweck gewesen um die Jahreskarte günstiger zu bekommen. Aber ich habe ausgerechnet mittlerweile das ich trotz meines sehr billigen Vereines mit nur 40€ Jahresbeitrag genauso teuer bin mit Zahlung der Arbeitsstunden plus die Jahrskarte als wenn ich sie gleich so kaufen gehe und den vollen Gastpreis bezahle. Daher lohnt sich ein Verein für mich nicht mehr. Die 10€ die ich nun mehr zahle für die Jahresangelkarte ist mir meine Freiheit absolut Wert.



Dir und jedem anderen Baden Württembergfernen Angler sei folgendes zur Aufklärung gesagt:

Hier kann man sich, je nach Wohnort, nicht aussuchen, ob man Vereinsmeierei mag oder nicht(ich könnte liebend gerne darauf verzichten). Entweder du willst angeln und trittst einem Verein bei oder du kannst dein Hobby schlicht und ergreifend nicht ausüben.
Hier ist nix mit Angelei a la` DAV- Gewässerpool, angeln an 16 und mehr Gewässern für 60 Euro im Jahr an Meck Pomms Seenplatte oder auf Gastkarte wo man will zum Kinokartenpreis#d.
In BW angelst du für schnell mal für 150 Euro im Jahr, an maximal 2- 3 verhältnismäßig kleinen Seen(Weiher wäre treffender formuliert) und oder Flüssen.
Ich angele zu Beispiel an einem Fluss und zwei Seen und die Gewässerjahreskarte kostet 140 Euro im Jahr. Alternativen dazu gibt es praktisch keine, außer ich fahre jedesmal an den Neckar, wenn ich angeln will(ca. 35km weit weg) und kaufe vorher eine Karte.
Gastkarten gibt es so gut wie für kein Gewässer und wenn darf man nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitgliedes angeln, auf dessen Karte.
Das heißt die Fangbegrenzung gilt für beide gemeinsam. Wenn das Vereinsmitglied sonst 5 Edelfische fangen darf, so darf er mit dir auch nur 5 Fische fangen, ist also gestraft wenn er Fische zu entnehmen pflegt und dich zum Angeln mitnimmt.
Das ist im überwiegenden Teil Deutschlands nicht so und auch in Baden Württemberg nicht flächendeckend so extrem, aber es gibt es eben und in Bayern habe ich es streckenweise auch sehr derbe gespürt.
Da gibt's so manchen Verein, der nur Leute aufnimmt die Ärzte, Bauunternehmer, Großgrundbesitzer, Immobilienmakler, Firmenbesitzer etc. sind. Da kostet dann der Jahresbeitrag nicht unter 800 Euro + Summe X für einen sogenannten Baustein/Rate(Teilhabe am Gewässerbesitz).


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Dann wird es Zeit das zu ändern!


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Baut die Barikaden auf. 
Holt Teer und Federn. 
Mistgabel und Fackeln. 
Revolution. :vik:


----------



## Lightray (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Da muss ich Sensitivfischer recht geben, wenn ich nicht ewig fahren will, bleiben maximal 2-3 Vereine in der näheren Auswahl.

Gastkarten sind in nächster Nähe kaum zu kriegen. 
Und die Jahresgebühr ist ja meist nicht das Übel, die Beitrittsgebühr ist nochmal etwas höher 

Und wer möchte nicht schöne Gewässer in 2-3 km Entfernung? :m


Und wenn der Verein wirklich "funktioniert" und da eine angenehmes Miteinander vorherrscht kann man dafür schon etwas in Kauf nehmen. Muss halt jeder wissen, was einem das ganze Wert ist.


@Onkelfester 
Was hab ich da nur wieder ausgelöst |supergri
Würde es aber auch begrüßen, wenn es einem als Gastangler etwas einfacher gemacht wird...

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Wenn ich bedenke, dass man in meinen Verein bis vor einigen Jahren sogar 2 Bürgen aus dem Verein brauchte um überhaupt als Anwärter aufgenommen zu werden ;-))

... ich finde diese Politik der Vereine garnicht schlimm - zu sehr unterscheidet sich das Bild von dem was man unter einen Angelverein versteht.

Der eine mag die unberührte Natur ,hegt und pflegt diese und erfreut sich hauptsächlich am Naturerlebnis. 
Dann kommt ein "Neuer" erstmal mit einer Machete um sich einen 10 Meter breiten Uferstreifen "angelgerecht" herzurichten, baut sein 5-Mann-Wigwam auf , gräbt schon mal 20 Löcher im voraus für die Notdurft der nächsten 2 Wochen und schleppt als Letztes aus seinen LKW noch `ne Jukebox mit ans Wasser.

Würde irgendwie net richtig harmonieren , oder ?

Von daher durchaus nachvollziehbar wenn der Verein wissen möchte wen er sich da auf den Buckel bindet.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Hi Lightray,
ich bin in einem Vereinsvorstand tätig und kenne das, allerdings in mündlicher Form, also mit persönlichem Vorstellen. 

Keinesfalls zu viel über das Angeln schreiben.
Vereine werden geführt wie Wirtschaftsunternehmen, jemand der viel angelt, fängt und entnimmt ist ein "Draufzahlgeschäft" und meistens nicht erwünscht. 

Du suchst Geselligkeit und freust dich mit deinem Arbeitsdienst am Umweltschutz mitzuwirken und willst neue Angelkollegen kennenlernen von denen du was lernen kannst.


----------



## Carp-MV (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



> Hier ist nix mit Angelei a la` DAV- Gewässerpool, angeln an 16 und mehr  Gewässern für 60 Euro im Jahr an Meck Pomms Seenplatte oder auf  Gastkarte wo man will zum Kinokartenpreis#d.



Eine Jahreskarte unabhängig vom Verein kostet hier auch gute 170€. Also nichts mit Kinokartenpreis. Wer im Verein ist bezahlt nur 45€ aber rechnet man die Vereinskosten dazu und eventuell die Arbeitsstunden die manch einer nicht machen möchte biste ganz schnell auch  bei 150-160€ im Jahr trotz Verein. Daher lohnt das kaum für mich...


----------



## Bassey (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Ich denke mal, damit wollen die selektieren. Also eher weniger Interesse an "Ich wollen fangen Fische und haben Spaß an Angeln" fällt eher raus.


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit das zu ändern!



Du kannst ja gleich mal zum schlauen Spruch einen Liter Wasser spenden. Es ist eben in Ba-Wü und Teilen Bayerns so, dass zu wenige Angelgewässer auf zu viele Angelinteressierte treffen. Ganz anders als in so manchem, eher entvölkertem, Neufünfland!

Also stellt der Anbieter die Bedingungen und wer das nicht möchte, der bleibt eben außen vor. Ich kenne bleistiftsweise genügend Vereine, auch solche ohne Bezug zum Angeln, wo man nur beitreten kann, wenn schon einer drin ist, der einen kennt. Wo ist das Problem, hat gar einer Dreck am Schuh!?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gleich mal zum schlauen Spruch einen Liter Wasser spenden. Es ist eben in Ba-Wü und Teilen Bayerns so, *dass zu wenige Angelgewässer auf zu viele Angelinteressierte treffen*. Ganz anders als in so manchem, eher entvölkertem, Neufünfland!




Es wird also eng wenn alle Angelinteressierten auf einmal ans Wasser wollen?

Na und?

Dan ist das eben so.

Deswegen aus dem Angeln ein elitäres Hobby machen zu wollen und Menschen das natürliche Recht auf Nutzung ihrer Heimat nehmen?

Diese Art von Diskriminierung ist absolut falsch und abgehoben!

Ich bin in einem Vereinsvorstand tätig aber sowas führen wir hier garantiert nicht ein auch wenn wir nur noch eine Pfütze zur Verfügung haben!
Dann wird eben abwechselnd geangelt aber gleiches Recht für alle!

An dieser Stelle fällt mir doch ein riesiger Unterschied zw. den Denkensweisen der westdeutschen Bevölkerung und der ostdeutschen uaf.
Im Westen ist dieses "Ich-und-alles-meins" Denken verbreitet und im Osten herrscht (noch) ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl.
Deswegen wird es im Westen ohne Zusammenhalt nie eine 





Onkelfester schrieb:


> Revolution. :vik:


 geben denn dafür braucht man Zusammenhalt.




Andal schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, hat gar einer Dreck am Schuh!?



Keine Ahnung - hebst du Bein und guckst nach.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Warscheinlich ist der 1. Vorsitzende Lehrer,also Achtung es wird häufiger Hausaufgaben geben :m

Ich kenne bei uns in der Gegend ein Verein da muss ein Lebenslauf abgegeben werden, mir wurde von ein ehemaligen 1 Vorsitzenden gesagt: steht da nix von eigenen Haus oder Firma drin, gibt es auch keine Aufnahme.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es wird also eng wenn alle Angelinteressierten auf einmal ans Wasser wollen?
> 
> Na und?
> 
> ...



Beim letzten Absatz huscht mir ein breites Grinsen übers Gesicht.  Kuckst Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3666417#post3666417

Ich gebe Euch in den neuen Bundesländern keine 10 Jahre mehr, dann habt Ihr genau die gleichen Zustände wie wir. OK, vielleicht mit noch ein paar mehr Mutttümpeln. Aber die Sahnestücke werden nach Finanzkraft verteilt.

Und garantiert gibt es dann auch ein Aussieben der Mitglieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Wir beide wissen dass es bergab geht aber ich gebe noch nicht auf.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beim letzten Absatz huscht mir ein breites Grinsen übers Gesicht.  Ich gebe Euch in den neuen Bundesländern keine 10 Jahre mehr, dann habt Ihr genau die gleichen Zustände wie wir. OK, vielleicht mit noch ein paar mehr Mutttümpeln.* Aber die Sahnestücke werden nach Finanzkraft verteilt.*
> Und garantiert gibt es dann auch ein Aussieben der Mitglieder.
> [/COLOR]
> 
> [/COLOR]



So ist der Lauf der Dinge.
Aber nicht nur die Sahnestücke - irgendwann werden alle Gewässer so verteilt werden.
Nennt sich freie Marktwirtschaft - früher lebten wir hier angeblich einmal in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft.
Wer jemals daran geglaubt hat und und im Glauben daran eine "Revolution" mitgetragen hat tut mir leid.War wohl ein bissel blauäugig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> So ist der Lauf der Dinge.




Einspruch!

So ist das wenn man den Dingen seinen Lauf lässt (und zuschaut)!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Nö - das ist grundsätzlich (wobei "grundsätzlich" ja schon "mit Ausnahmen" heisst) so.

Wer Geld hat die Macht - die Macht sich populistischer Werkzeuge zu bedienen , die Macht ewig lange Prozesse zu führen, die Macht sich die besten Mitkämpfer zu kaufen u.s.w. .

Nehmen wir doch einfach uns Angler als Beispiel :

Irgendwo ist ein 50 ha See zu verkaufen b.z.w. zu verpachten.
Bieter sind ein Angelverein mit 500 Mitgliedern und einer mit 2000.
Beide bieten den gleichen Preis.
Wer wird den See wohl bekommen ?

Anderes Beispiel : Du bist Eigentümer eines schönen,grossen Hauses - hast dafür dein halbes Leben lang geackert und willst es nun vermieten.

2 Mieter stehen zur Auswahl : 
1 älteres Ehepaar ,keine Kinder, beide berufstätig in gesicherten Positionen
1 Familie mit 8 Kindern , das "Familienoberhaupt" verdient sogar mehr als die beiden Vorgenannten zusammen.

Na, an wen vermietest du ? Wer wird dein Haus mehr abnutzen bei gleicher Miete ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Natürlich an die Familie mit den Kindern, für die beiden anderen reicht auch eine Zwei-Raum-Wohnung.:m

Alles lässt sich ändern, allerdings nur mit Gemeinschaftsdenken und ohne Egoismus.
#6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Dann bist du einer der wenigen die sich so entscheiden würden.

Wobei die Antwort so lange rethorischer Natur ist bist du tatsächlich irgendwann in diese Lage kommen solltest.

*smile*


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Dann bist du einer der wenigen die sich so entscheiden würden.




Niemand, der selbst soweit ist, dass er Geld nicht (mehr) als höchstes Gut sieht, könnte anders entscheiden.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Inzwischen vollkommen offtopic :

Weisst du , so weit war ich auch einmal.

Beispiel aus meine RL :

Ich vermiete u.A. ein Ferienhaus (das in der Signatur).

Am Anfang lief alles gut , Einnahmen wurden von Jahr zu Jahr besser , Ausgaben für Instandhaltung stagnierten auf einen angemessenen Niveau.

Irgendwann gab es einen Hinweis : " Ihr bietet ja gar keine Kinderhochstuhl , kein Kinderbett an. "

"Oh" , dachte ich mir "schnell ändern - dann können auch Familien mit Kleinkindern hier Urlaub machen"
(Wobei gesagt werden muss, dass das Haus in den Ferien sowieso ausgebucht ist - es war irgendwie ein sozialer Gedanke - wirtschaftlich total unnütz)

Gesagt,getan , in der Homepage geändert und schwups - im drauffolgenden Jahr waren 2 Familien mit Kleinstkindern im Sommer und eine im Herbst da.

Das Ergebnis (neben anderen Schäden) : 2 mal durfte ich schnurstracks in ein Bettengeschäft fahren und eine b.z.w. einmal sogar zwei neue Matratzen kaufen da die vorhandenen mit Kot beschmiert waren.
Nicht EINE/R der Mütter / Väter hat mich übrigens darauf hingewiesen das dort ein Malheur passiert sei ....
Der dollste Spruch einer Mutter hinterher am Telefon : "Selber Schuld wenn es hier keinen Wickeltisch gibt."

Na ja - das Angebot mit den Kinderbett und dem Hochstuhl haben ich dann sehr schnell verschwinden lassen.

Die ZEIT die ich aufbringen musste um das Geld für dieses Haus zu verdienen ist mir einfach zu wertvoll um mir so etwas leisten zu wollen.

Und jetzt kommt der uralte Spruch "Zeit ist Geld" - der stimmt in gewissen Situationen einfach.


( Erst jetzt, wo vor Ort ein Makler sich alleinverantwortlich um das Objekt kümmert sind diese wieder verfügbar - aber im Endeffekt ist dadurch das Haus wieder teurer geworden. )


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Das Thema haben wir ja ausreichend bequatscht - können wir also OT weitermachen.:m

Das ist für dich verständlicherweise ärgerlich und es gibt immer schlecht erzogene Menschen aber darunter würde ich den Rest nicht leiden lassen.
Kleinkindgerecht ist OK aber ein Wickeltisch braucht man dann auch. Das weiß man aber wenn man selbst Kinder hat.

Zu behindertengerecht gehört ja auch nicht nur Auffahrrampe, sondern entsprechendes Mobilar und sanitäre Einrichtung.

Negative Einzelfälle sollten unseren Optimismus nicht brechen.#d


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Naja - ich finde die Grundidee garnicht so schlecht - aber - das Ding ist doch das Papier nicht wert, weil da jeder alles schreiben kann!

Ich würde nicht so belogen werden wollen & würde persönliche Gespräche bevorzugen, um mir ein Bild von dem Menschen zu machen.

Aber den Versuch, sich auszusuchen, WER in Zukunft gemeinsam mit am Wasser sitzt, den finde ich ganz ok.

Die "Auswahlkriterien" dürften aber ein Problem sein - diese wirklich objektiv zu gestalten & "fair" festzulegen, das halte ich beinahe für unmöglich!

Allerdings bringt sowas immer Gefahren mit sich - ich denke, dass jemand, der aufgrund eines "falschen" Motivationsschreibens mal abgelehnt wurde da richtig Alarm schlagen könnte & mit etwas Einsatz dem Verein (falls vorhanden - ist aber in der Regel so!) das "eV" aberkennen lassen könnte!

Man kann zwar sicherlich privatrechtlich einen Verein gründen, in dem man *NICHT* jeden aufnehmen muss - aber mit dem "eV" kann es da dann schwierig werden, wenn die Auswahlkriterien oder deren Anwendung willkürlich erscheinen.

Bei uns im Verein gibt es eine Warteliste, die nach dem Prioritätsprinzip funktioniert, weil die max. Mitgliederzahl erreicht ist.

Da rutschen nur durch Austritte & Todesfälle dann Angler nach.

Allerdings hat der Vorstand bei uns das Recht, auch mal Mitglieder "an der Liste vorbei" aufzunehmen, was zwar manchmal zum Nutzen des Vereins geschieht (wofür die Möglichkeit eigentlich einmal in der Satzung geschaffen wurde!), aber meistens leider nur zu einer fiesen Vetternwirtschaft führt!

Sollte es in ferner Zukunft mal keine Prüfungspflicht mehr geben, würde ich mir wünschen, dass möglichst viele Vereine selber Aufnahmeprüfungen durchführen, um sicherzustellen, dass am Vereinsgewässer auch Leute angeln, die wissen, WAS sie da tun & ggf. zu tun haben!....))


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

@ Prof:
All Dein Optimismus in Ehren....

Was euer DAV treibt und jetzt schon alles gegen die eigenen Versprechen aufgegeben hat (und inzwischen auch nicht mehr seine Mitglieder informiert, auch da ist man schon nahe am VDSF) siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=245071

Bis da alles für Angler positive wie Pools etc. kippen ist, wie Ralle schon schrieb, nach einer Auflösung des DAV und Übertritt in den VDSF nur eine Frage der Zeit, nicht mehr des ob das wirklich so schlimm kommen wird....


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

Spätestens wenn es am eigenen Wasser eng wird und zurückstecken angesagt ist, dann werden die nächtenliebenden Scheinheiligkeiten doch sowieso als Teilzeitbolschewiken entlarvt. Dann gilt auch dort sofort das Floriansprinzip*.

Als Verein würde ich jederzeit neue Mitglieder sehr genau unter die Lupe nehmen und ihnen vorerst, quasi zur Probezeit, nur eine bedingte Mitgliedschaft gewähren. Ob das irgendwem gefällt, oder als elitär angesehen wird, würd mich nicht jucken, so lange die Leute im Verein zueinander passen und damit ein angenehmes Klima herrscht.

Einige Poster aus diesem Thema hätten sich auch schon als Niemalsnichtmitglieder qualifiziert! 



* Oh heiliger St. Florian, verschon mein Haus, zünd andre an!


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

ein wort: lol


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Andal schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn es am eigenen Wasser eng wird und zurückstecken angesagt ist, dann werden die nächtenliebenden Scheinheiligkeiten doch sowieso als Teilzeitbolschewiken entlarvt.




Umgang formt den Menschen und wer unter Hyänen groß geworden ist, traut anderen nix Gutes zu.
Zum Glück gibt es auch die Menschen die Vertrauen, Ehrlichkeit und Respekt gelehrt bekamen.



Andal schrieb:


> Einige Poster aus diesem Thema hätten sich auch schon als Niemalsnichtmitglieder qualifiziert!



Mehr als nur einige würden solchen Vereinen niemals freiwillig beitreten aber vmtl. etwas dafür tun, dass sich solche Gebahren nicht noch weiter ausbreiten.:m


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*

ich denke, dieses Motivationsschreiben kannst Du Dir eh´ jetzt sparen, denn wenn die Obergurus dieses dubiosen Vereins hier lesen, in welche Kritik sie geraten sind, kannst Du das mit der ev. Aufnahme eh´ abhaken.
Davon abgesehen, ist solch ein "Bewerbungsschreiben" eh´ für die Katz, da der Bewerber dort hinein sicher nur wohlwollend gesehe Angaben macht, die durch nichts belegbar sind und dem Vorstand dadurch ordentlich Honig ums Maul schmiert.
In meinem Verein treffe ich mich im Falle einer Neuaufnahme mit den anderen Vorstandsmitgliedern und dem Bewerber. Wir schauen uns den Bewerber an und versuchen, im Gespräch ihn ein wenig kennen zu lernen, anschließend wird die Neuaufnahme vollzogen. Bisher haben wir noch keinen Bewerber abgelehnt.
In der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung wird das neue Mitglied dann der Gemeinschaft vorgestellt und gut isses.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## WK1956 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Umgang formt den Menschen und wer unter Hyänen groß geworden ist, traut anderen nix Gutes zu.
> Zum Glück gibt es auch die Menschen die Vertrauen, Ehrlichkeit und Respekt gelehrt bekamen.


 
echt, wo war das?




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mehr als nur einige würden solchen Vereinen niemals freiwillig beitreten aber vmtl. etwas dafür tun, dass sich solche Gebahren nicht noch weiter ausbreiten.:m


 ich halte es für absolut legitim, wenn man etwas über jemanden erfahren will, der in den Verein eintreten will.
Über die Art kann man streiten, so ein Schreiben halte ich auch nicht für sehr glücklich gewählt, aber vom Grundsatz her ist das völlig gerechtfertigt.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motivationsschreiben für Angelverein*



WK1956 schrieb:


> echt, wo war das?



|kopfkrat
Vmtl. weit weg von Augsburg.:m

Aber ich wil dich nicht unwissend sterben lassen. Werte werden in der Familie gelehrt - unabhängig vom Wohnort.


----------

